# 9600 Pro



## Gash (Sep 28, 2004)

hiya can any1 plz give me some information on how to use the ATITool plz 

i have a 9600 pro and when i load it up this is wot it says

Core =   324.00
MEM =   202.50

this must be crap compaired tp some of u guys plz help


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/doc/quickstart.php

Next time, a little time spent on checking out AtiTools webpage will safe us the trouble


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 5, 2004)

Gash said:
			
		

> hiya can any1 plz give me some information on how to use the ATITool plz
> 
> i have a 9600 pro and when i load it up this is wot it says
> 
> ...



I propose people who post stuff like this, be banned immediately.


----------



## Nobru_rv (Oct 7, 2004)

Your 9600 pro is basically a 9600 NON PRO,because 9600pro has 400/300 stock and not 325/200


----------

